# 8K Sensor capable of 120fps.



## Minnesota Nice (Feb 24, 2012)

http://www.dpreview.com/news/2012/02/23/NHK-120fps-8k4k-sensor

I'm sure all of you are aware of DPreview, and if not, there is the link to the original article. 



> Japanese national broadcaster NHK has said it is developing a sensor capable of shooting 8k video at 120fps. It will be able to support the company's Super Hi-Vision standard of 7680x4320 pixels (generically known as UHDTV) which, at 33MP, is 16x higher resolution than current 1080 HD technology. The high-speed chip is being developed with Shizuoka University and was reported at the IEEE Internation Solid-State Circuit Conference currently taking place in San Francisco. (via The Verge)
> 
> UHDTV is expected to arrive in homes some time around 2020 (the first screens have been demoed) and a 60fps version will be used to show high-quality footage from the 2012 Olympics on a series of large screens around the UK.



Does a sensor like this make anyone else drool? Don't get me wrong, I love photography but I shoot a lot of video and this sensor is just nuts. 8k video is an unreal resolution, lets slap one of those bad boys in a Canon body and see if that will shush the people begging for better video . Just thought I would share the article with all of you as I found the concept very intriguing! 

(If this is the wrong section feel free to move it)


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 24, 2012)

We will not progress unless there is research, and sometimes something totally unexpected pops up during R&D, which benefits everone.

So far, we do not have 4K TV's, so most of us could not watch anything 4K. But, those who do say its much more lifelike and easier on the eyes. 8K could only be more so. 

So, I'm all in favor of working to develop advanced technology, its the only way we can advance the state of the art. I predict it will not happen soon, it takes time.


----------



## HurtinMinorKey (Feb 24, 2012)

For 8k to be worth it(distinguishable from 4K) you'd need a huge screen(200in) at a relatively short distance(10ft). In which case, eye strain will cease to be a problem, but neck strain will kick in as you try and cover the entire screen.


----------



## CanonFanNum1 (Feb 24, 2012)

I attended CES 2012 this year and Sharp was demo'ing the worlds first 8K capable display.

The content was provided by NHK and it was a short 2 minute clip that was looping on the 85-inch LCD.

Simply put... it was unreal. It was honestly like looking through a window. 33MP video will make your head explode. 2MP HD just looks like crap in comparison. Something to look forward too .

As for 4K... they had a heavy presence at CES (have been for a few years now). Expect 4K TVs in the market soon... who knows where the content will come from. HD TVs were in the market long before the content arrived too... so not that surprising.


----------



## outsider (Feb 24, 2012)

Forget video. It looks like in the not so distant future you'll be able to shoot 120fps at 33MP; then in post, choose which frame looks best.

Though this much data must eat through terabytes of HD space in seconds.


----------



## SPG (Feb 24, 2012)

There's always something bigger and better coming down the road. Doesn't mean that we'll wind up using it though. 
Cinerama was pretty cool... three 35mm cameras lined up to shoot simultaneously. There's still a theater in Seattle that can show those movies and it's pretty intense to see. BTW, this was created in the 1950's.


----------

